
Spending $60 USD on a video game doesn’t make sense anymore - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2019/9/19/20874156/apple-arcade-xbox-game-pass-subscriptions-netflix-model
======
jay_kyburz
Wow, lots to say about this article. Before reading it I thought they were
going to make the point that all the best games are indie games and only cost
$15-$30 anyhow. (I'm one of the developers of Void Bastards)

But yes, Game Pass and Apple Arcade could be game changers and it will be very
interesting times for the games industry over the next few years.

